# Oddball guns you'd like?



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 6, 2007)

Any weird guns you'd love to add to your collection you just can't justify?

Me, I'd love to get a Lemat, the cap and ball revolver with the shotgun underneath, and one of those single shot Liberator .45s.  Wanted both of them since I was a kid.  Just glad a replica of the Lemat is finally being made, but still can't justify $600 bucks on something I'd maybe take out once a year to shoot.

Jeff


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 6, 2007)

Tossup between the HK MP5 and the Beretta 93R, the 93R just because they're pretty rare here in the US, Essentially if you don't know what it is, it's a 92F with a select fire system and fold down widget for those times when you put it in 3 shot burst mode.

Them oddball looking AR-15 pistols would be interesting too.


----------



## tellner (Jan 7, 2007)

A Selective Fire Galil or FN, MP5, Thompson...

On a more realistic level, a Bushmaster AR-15 pistol, the combo of the 5.7 pistol and weird looking carbine, a Sharps or a falling-block single shot rifle in 300 Weatherby.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 7, 2007)

The LeMat would be on my list as well...I'm a history buff.  Also, there's just something cool about 9 rounds of .44 and a 20-gauge (IIRC) shotgun in one package.

-another would be a Glock 18 (basically the full-auto version of the 17)...just because 

-a "Mare's Leg"  (winchester rifle in .45-colt that's been cut down to about a 9" barrel, it also has a short stock and the big-loop cocking lever)  Totally pointless but cool.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> The LeMat would be on my list as well...I'm a history buff.  Also, there's just something cool about 9 rounds of .44 and a 20-gauge (IIRC) shotgun in one package.
> 
> -another would be a Glock 18 (basically the full-auto version of the 17)...just because
> 
> -a "Mare's Leg"  (winchester rifle in .45-colt that's been cut down to about a 9" barrel, it also has a short stock and the big-loop cocking lever)  Totally pointless but cool.


A buddy of mine has a Glock 18, and wow, it's fun to shoot!  Also a lot more controllable than I thought it would be.

I just saw that the company that makes that cut down Winchester is now making a pump version of it as well.  Either that or the original lever action would be a lot of fun to shoot!

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd like an Arisaka or some sort of Japanese WWII-era rifle in fireable condition.  There's something about them that I find interesting.


----------



## tellner (Jan 7, 2007)

I actually saw a vintage LeMat at the Gun Room in Portland. It had been stored in grease since the 1860s. They'd just sold it for a cool $100,000. Absolutely beautiful. There was even decorative filework on the screwheads.

Carol, I wish I'd known that you like Arisakas. I just gave a trigger assembly, receiver and complete barrel - everything but the stock - to a friend.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 7, 2007)

Thompson .45 auto would be fun!  I have always liked the .44 Mag Desert Eagle.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I have always liked the .44 Mag Desert Eagle.


If you like the .44, try the .50 AE...those are fun to shoot


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> If you like the .44, try the .50 AE...those are fun to shoot




That is what I hear! 

Don't know if it would be considered odd ball or not, but I really like the BAR (Browning Automatic Rifle), it just rocks!  I guess that is sort of like the M1 Garande, another great rifle.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 7, 2007)

You know what... honestly I think ....


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> That is what I hear!
> 
> Don't know if it would be considered odd ball or not, but I really like the BAR (Browning Automatic Rifle), it just rocks!  I guess that is sort of like the M1 Garande, another great rifle.


Naw, BAR's aren't  an oddball gun, I put too many rounds through mine for 'em to be that.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll have a pic of my BAR up as soon as I can get the darn thing resized.  Here is a LeMat


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is a Liberator.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 7, 2007)

ref. the Liberator...weren't those the ones produced for/used by the OSS and other resistance groups during WWII?  IIRC, they were chambered in .45 auto...that'd be quite a handfull.

and, here's a video of a Glock 18 in action


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 7, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> I'll have a pic of my BAR up as soon as I can get the darn thing resized.  Here is a LeMat



I remember seeing on History Channel or somewhere there is a company that is manufacturing the BAR again?  Is this true?  I sure would love to own one!  I just love to here it report!  I am sure it would be fun to shoot too!

I have shot one auto before, it was a CAR 15.  It had a 9mm receiver and my brother had a ammo can full of 9mm rounds compliments of... well I better not say that...    Anyway we went through the whole can in short order with the CAR 15.

I love shooting a full auto.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> ref. the Liberator...weren't those the ones produced for/used by the OSS and other resistance groups during WWII?  IIRC, they were chambered in .45 auto...that'd be quite a handfull.
> 
> and, here's a video of a Glock 18 in action


They were originally produced for the Army, who decided they didn't want them and gave them to the OSS.  Not many were dropped into France, most were dropped into the Philipines and Indonesia.  It is the only firearm that took less time to manufacture, about 6.6 seconds, than to reload, about 10 seconds.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I remember seeing on History Channel or somewhere there is a company that is manufacturing the BAR again?  Is this true?  I sure would love to own one!  I just love to here it report!  I am sure it would be fun to shoot too!
> 
> I have shot one auto before, it was a CAR 15.  It had a 9mm receiver and my brother had a ammo can full of 9mm rounds compliments of... well I better not say that...    Anyway we went through the whole can in short order with the CAR 15.
> 
> I love shooting a full auto.


I think Ohio Ordnance, Inc. is making a semi-auto BAR.

Jeff


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 7, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> I think Ohio Ordnance, Inc. is making a semi-auto BAR.
> 
> Jeff



I am gonna have to check them out.  Thanks!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 7, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> It is the only firearm that took less time to manufacture, about 6.6 seconds, than to reload, about 10 seconds.
> 
> Jeff



That is a great piece of gun trivia!  Thanks!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome... but I'd want one of _these_... (just in case Zombies appear in my hometown)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCtboE4tTY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 8, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Any weird guns you'd love to add to your collection you just can't justify?



You know what I want, as a collectable oddity...?

A Gyrojet pistol.


----------



## tellner (Jan 8, 2007)

A gun with a _minimum_ effective range? Only as a curiosity...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 8, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> They were originally produced for the Army, who decided they didn't want them and gave them to the OSS. Not many were dropped into France, most were dropped into the Philipines and Indonesia. It is the only firearm that took less time to manufacture, about 6.6 seconds, than to reload, about 10 seconds.
> 
> Jeff


gotcha...thanks for the clarification


----------



## tellner (Jan 8, 2007)

The point of the Liberator was to shoot it once, preferably in the back of someone's head, and get a real gun. I'd be frightened to shoot it once and terrified to do it a second time. That and it would probably hurt almost as much to fire as to get hit by the bullet :xtrmshock


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Awesome... but I'd want one of _these_... (just in case Zombies appear in my hometown)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCtboE4tTY&mode=related&search=




I WANT ONE OF THOSE!  :fanboy:


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2007)

tellner said:


> Carol, I wish I'd known that you like Arisakas. I just gave a trigger assembly, receiver and complete barrel - everything but the stock - to a friend.


 
I appreciate the thought nonetheless!  Thanks so much.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking of one of those multi-caliber revolvers that take 410 shotshells or the 45 colt. Wouln't be a bad hiking, trail gun. You could load it up with 410 shot for snakes and other little critters but still have a more potent load for larger things.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> I was thinking of one of those multi-caliber revolvers that take 410 shotshells or the 45 colt. Wouln't be a bad hiking, trail gun. You could load it up with 410 shot for snakes and other little critters but still have a more potent load for larger things.


Taurus has a new one out that looks pretty good for that, and being Taurus, the price is good.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm...

1. Glock 18: http://atlantisarms.com/History/G18Glock.html

2. FN 5.7: http://www.remtek.com/arms/fn/57/index.htm

3. Thompson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thompson_submachine_gun

4. M107 .50 cal.: http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/rifle/M107.html

5. DAO-12 "streetsweeper": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DAO-12

6. M4 with M203, eotech holographic sites, and surpressor (pic of gun, but not with all my attachments: http://world.guns.ru/assault/as17-e.htm

With endless funds and no laws to stop me, that seems like a good start!


----------



## JerryL (Jan 15, 2007)

Definately. I would love a MBAssociates Gyrojet rifle, and a Pancor Jackhammer bullpup combat shotgun. Can't afford either as there are only the prototypes.


----------



## K31 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know if the photo is "oddball"...... looks to me like one of the Soviet style PP series submachine guns of WWII/Korea vintage. 

Me, I wanted one of those English Martini Henry rifles, the ones used in all those Victorian era battles......

Even one of those would not stop an angry charging wife if she ever found out I'd spent $600 on such a thing......


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw a show on American Rifleman...it was an Airgun that Lewis and Clark brought along on thier expedition. Not the most effective firearm, but it seemed really cool (and oddball)!


----------



## K31 (Feb 12, 2007)

grydth said:


> I don't know if the photo is "oddball"...... looks to me like one of the Soviet style PP series submachine guns of WWII/Korea vintage.



Actually, it's a new semi-auto, version of the PPSH.

I wouldn't mind the Johnson on this page, or anything on this page for that matter:

http://www.miltecharms.com/rifles.htm


----------



## grydth (Feb 12, 2007)

K31 said:


> Actually, it's a new semi-auto, version of the PPSH.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the Johnson on this page, or anything on this page for that matter:
> 
> http://www.miltecharms.com/rifles.htm



I wonder why anyone would want a new remake ..... semi auto AKs at least are good shooters, but I doubt those would be. Where are they made and what caliber does it come in?  Now the original one is an East Front classic, and played a major role in urban fighting. Love to just get a chance to fire one.

I have the German Mauser. Nice rifle, but ultimately a bit obsolescent for East Front conditions. I've got a Moisin carbine too, but its an open question as to whether that little monster punishes the shooter or the shootee more...


----------



## K31 (Feb 12, 2007)

grydth said:


> I wonder why anyone would want a new remake ..... semi auto AKs at least are good shooters, but I doubt those would be. Where are they made and what caliber does it come in?  Now the original one is an East Front classic, and played a major role in urban fighting. Love to just get a chance to fire one.
> 
> I have the German Mauser. Nice rifle, but ultimately a bit obsolescent for East Front conditions. I've got a Moisin carbine too, but its an open question as to whether that little monster punishes the shooter or the shootee more...



I'm not sure who is making them. The one in the picture is offered on the www.militarygunsupply.com website.

There are a couple of different versions around. Another one has part of the barrel sticking out of the barrel shroud in order to make one that does not require a tax stamp.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 4, 2007)

An original Chinese SKS with folding out "pick" bayonet.
It has a chrome lined bore, a very crude tripper pull and it has no "lines". The Russian 30 is a comfortable round for anyone to shoot.
This firearm this is simply a fun gun for any one of any age to take out and play with.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 5, 2007)

Semmerling LM4:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmerling


----------

